# Royal Islander Club la Plage on St Martin



## bccash63 (Mar 5, 2010)

The last TUG review is from 2007---has anyone been there more recently??
I booked LaVista resort for our 25th anniv over a month ago but currently have Club la Plage on a 24 hr hold for the same dates.  Not sure which one would be best.  thanx for any input--Dawn


----------



## Bucky (Mar 5, 2010)

Haven't been there yet.  We arrive this Sunday for two weeks.  Really looking forward to it.  We like the Maho area so we know we are going to enjoy this stay immensely. You can find some threads on it at this site http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin

From everything I've read we are going to love it.  But then again, I've never read anything bad about LaVista either.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## TomR (Mar 5, 2010)

I own at the Royal Islander but have not been back since March of 2008 (will return on March 14th).  I read that since then some, perhaps all of the rooms, have been renovated because of hurricane damage.  The resort is right in Maho and within easy walking distance to a number of fine restaurants, bars, shops and a casino.  It is also right next to the airport.  The noise from the planes bothers some people but the planes don't fly late at night.  The 1 bedroom units area nice size and all have a view of either the pool (first  floor) or the Caribbean.  LaVista from what I hear is a nice resort as well, and perhaps quieter.  You can walk to a number of restaurants, the Red Piano Bar, and the Hollywood Casino.  You can also walk to the many, many restaurants in Simpson Bay but I would not classify that as an easy walk, and one that I am not sure I would want to do at night.  But that is just me.  

Personally, I would rather stay at the Royal Islander probably because I like it and am so familiar with it. Having said that, if the units at the resorts are comparable in size, I don't think, if I were you,  I would spend the extra exchange fee to jump from LaVista to the Royal Islander.  You should have a fine vacation at either resort.


----------



## Hyperplanner (Mar 8, 2010)

I loved the Royal Islander, and I have some good advice from Tom! 
Hi Tom


----------



## TomR (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Elisa:  Hope you and your family are doing well and that your son has selected his college.  MaryJane and I fly out to the Royal Islander this Sunday.   Hope the weather there is as good as it is here today.  
Tom


----------



## riverside (Mar 12, 2010)

TomR said:


> Hope the weather there is as good as it is here today.
> Tom



We just got back from a week at Royal Islander Club la Terrasse.  The weather was absolutely perfect the whole week.  Hope you have the same luck!


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 12, 2010)

Amazing! we just went there this past summer. It was the BEST vacation ever! 

The Condo is great! Book it in a heartbeat.


----------



## scooter (Jun 17, 2010)

riverside said:


> We just got back from a week at Royal Islander Club la Terrasse.  The weather was absolutely perfect the whole week.  Hope you have the same luck!



RIC only issue is it's proximity to the airport....1 mile. When the planes are landing, you feel like they are dropping into your lap by the pool.


----------



## riverside (Jun 24, 2010)

scooterjuanita said:


> RIC only issue is it's proximity to the airport....1 mile. When the planes are landing, you feel like they are dropping into your lap by the pool.



That's the charm of the place.  You can barely hear the noise inside and it's so much fun seeing the planes land.  You don't even notice the small planes and the big ones don't land all that often.  It's definitely not a mile...more like a good stone's throw!  We loved it here.


----------

